# Unmarried Partner Visa UK



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,

I am sorry if I am repeating old threads here, I have looked but can't find exactly what I am looking for... 

My partner is Australian and we are applying for an Unmarried Partner Visa. 


I am getting my friends and family to write me letters of support but I am unsure who they should address them to and what they should say etc?

We have lived together for two years, however because she simply moved into my room that I rent from my brother official documentation is difficult for us to produce. She didn't move her bank account until recently (online banking), I pay all the bills, even her phone is through her job so there was no need to move anything... until now! We just didn't think of this 2 years ago. 

Does anyone have any bright ideas of what we can use as evidence? 

She is currently on a Tier 2 sponsored, but she would love to move jobs or go travelling. Plus the stress of knowing if she wants to stay in the UK she has to stay at her current job that she hates is really getting to her. Any advice would be great.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Letter of support from family and friends have little weight in the application. They are not proof of partnership status.

You need to supply documentation as evidence of living together as man and wife akin to marriage.

While you have been living together in shared accommodation in the same room, it is not _really_ similar to "akin to marriage" in that you have no joint responsibilities/obligations to one another - utility bills, insurance, bank accounts etc. Do you have proof of paying rental to your brother?

You can only present what you have - or move out and get your own place for a while, as additional proof of your relationship.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Letters from friends and family are subjective which is why they carry no weight. As Crawford stated, it doesn't sound like you've been living together in a relationship akin to marriage. With little to no documentation that you've been living together much less sharing responsibilities, your chances don't look good. Your best option is marriage.


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for your advice.

I have a letter from my brother who owns the place in which he can confirm we both live here. Do you not think this would carry much weight?

like I say, I pay all the bills from my account, I make or did make more money than her and have been happy to do so. She does pay money into my account that I send to him for rent but this hasn't been the case for the whole two years only maybe the last 6 months after I quit my job. 

The only thing that she has that goes right back to the start of our relationship is her registration at a local GP using our address. Other than that things addressed to her here are more recent. 

We have evidence of our relationship, of holidays, two trips back to Australia to see her family, text logs etc but nothing in joint names. 

Although I would love to move into a place with just her, it makes much more sense for us to stay here, we like our flat mates and are happy. The cost of a one bed vs a room in a three bed is vast and I am in the process of setting up a new business so need all the cash I can get!


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I forgot to add, we actually leased a different address together with another friend for a while. We have the contract with Foxtons. This was the september before last for about 6 months, we kept our room here (because at that time this place was better for my work and that place for hers) so we would split our time but ultimately ended up staying at our original address the whole time because we prefer it and ended the contract early at that address.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MPRJC1 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I have a letter from my brother who owns the place in which he can confirm we both live here. Do you not think this would carry much weight?


No.



> like I say, I pay all the bills from my account, I make or did make more money than her and have been happy to do so. She does pay money into my account that I send to him for rent but this hasn't been the case for the whole two years only maybe the last 6 months after I quit my job.


There is less and less wiggle room with the aim to curtail immigration. If you don't meet the requirements as specified your chances are slim.



> The only thing that she has that goes right back to the start of our relationship is her registration at a local GP using our address. Other than that things addressed to her here are more recent.


Not likely to help your case. You need 6 things each spread out pretty evenly over the past 2 years.



> We have evidence of our relationship, of holidays, two trips back to Australia to see her family, text logs etc but nothing in joint names.


These things don't prove that you live together and if you want to apply as unmarried partners that's what you have to substantiate. Travelling together and texting carry no weight.



> Although I would love to move into a place with just her, it makes much more sense for us to stay here, we like our flat mates and are happy. The cost of a one bed vs a room in a three bed is vast and I am in the process of setting up a new business so need all the cash I can get!


Other than marriage, you only option is to start from now to get things in joint names and/or get her name on some things and in 2 years time if the rules haven't changed, then apply.


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm a bit surprised by how firmly you don't think we will get approved. 

We have evidence of living together from the owner of the building. 

We have evidence that we were living together as a couple because we can show pictures and messages displaying intimacy and a loving relationship.

We have some evidence that we lived at the same address it is just a little spotty, but surely that is normal in the real world, I have to say compared to other treads I have read you seem very down on our credentials. 

As she has a visa already abet one that she would wish to change, we just didn't think to get everything in two names. Surely that has to be very normal in the modern world? I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just a bit down and taken aback that you think our evidence is so weak.

GP letter to her to this address 2 years ago.
Letter from owner of flat stating that he knows we are in a relationship and live together at his flat.
Rental agreement from a failed experiment of living somewhere else from 16 months ago.
Bank statements now posted to this address in last 6 months for her. 
However much picture or text message evidence that we are in a relationship as you could want.

Surely that has to be the start of a decent case. Is there a different visa that you think we could apply for now? We can't afford and don't want to get married at this time but want the security of knowing she can leave her job and we can travel etc like a normal couple. 

Thanks for all your advice so far (even if i don't like it haha)


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm scraping the barrel a bit, but would wedding invitations addressed to us both count...?


----------



## dinosaur_alley (May 25, 2015)

MPRJC1 said:


> We have some evidence that we lived at the same address it is just a little spotty, but surely that is normal in the real world, I have to say compared to other treads I have read you seem very down on our credentials.


You are conceptualising the 'having 6 pieces of post' thing as a small piece of the requirement, in an application that will be taken holistically -- almost as if successes in one part (like having texts showing you're in love) can make up for failures in others (showing that you _cohabit_ in a relationship akin to marriage).

Really, every piece of the requirement is pass-fail. If a married couple applied without a marriage certificate, then no matter if they meet the financial requirements and show they are madly in love, they will be refused. No marriage certificate = no status as married. UKVI has chosen to treat 'cohabitation over 2 years' as a relationship 'akin to marriage', and therefore your 6-12 pieces of documentation are the equivalent of your marriage certificate. No proof of cohabitation = no status 'akin to marriage'.

UKVI are, in my personal best guess, very unlikely to be sympathetic to unmarried partners who can't prove this status, due to the simple fact that they could choose to get married.

GP letter is totally acceptable evidence. Rental agreement _could_ be if you lived there any period of time and can reflect that on the form. Does she get payslips sent home? Has she gotten anything from the DVLA (getting a UK driving licence perhaps)? I provided a letter from my pension plan provider that I was sent, does she have anything like that? You've probably already seen it, but the guidance starts on page 62 of the FLR(M) form: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/478064/FLR_M__11-15.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

We can only offer our opinions based on the information we have.

You can only provide what documentation you have, write really good introductory letters regarding your circumstances and relationship and see what happens.

Since you appear to be setting up a new business, and presumably do not have a full year's financial info for your new company, presume you have determined you can qualify for unmarried partner visa's financial requirements?

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_August_2015.pdf


----------



## dinosaur_alley (May 25, 2015)

Considering his partner is on a Tier 2 visa, I'm sure she can meet the financial requirements!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MPRJC1 said:


> I'm a bit surprised by how firmly you don't think we will get approved.
> 
> We have evidence of living together from the owner of the building.


Who happens to be your brother. Even if he wasn't, they are looking for official documentation not personal declarations.



> We have evidence that we were living together as a couple because we can show pictures and messages displaying intimacy and a loving relationship.


How do pictures and messages prove that you've been living together. They might prove you're in a relationship but that's not what they're looking for. They want to know that you've been living in a relationship akin to marriage which means you have joint responsibilities and bills.



> We have some evidence that we lived at the same address it is just a little spotty, but surely that is normal in the real world, I have to say compared to other treads I have read you seem very down on our credentials.


Because you have almost nothing that they are looking for to prove that you've been living together for at least 2 years. Someone was recently refused a visa because they were 1 week short of living together for 2 years and they DID have proper documentation from throughout the 2 years (minus 1 week). Your lack of documentation is going to just about guarantee a refusal.





> As she has a visa already abet one that she would wish to change, we just didn't think to get everything in two names. Surely that has to be very normal in the modern world? I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just a bit down and taken aback that you think our evidence is so weak.
> 
> GP letter to her to this address 2 years ago.
> Letter from owner of flat stating that he knows we are in a relationship and live together at his flat.
> ...


From that list the GP letter from 2 years ago and the recent bank statement are the only things that will carry any weight. She need 4 more things.



> Surely that has to be the start of a decent case. Is there a different visa that you think we could apply for now? We can't afford and don't want to get married at this time but want the security of knowing she can leave her job and we can travel etc like a normal couple.


.

If you don't want to get married then your only option is for her to stay on the Tier 2 until you have 2 years worth of solid evidence.

Here is what they are looking for:

_Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years. See Note 11.
￼
Note 11 The items of correspondence should be addressed to you jointly or in both your names. Examples of acceptable items are listed below. The documents provided must be originals.
Photocopies are not acceptable.
The dates of the items of correspondence should be spread evenly over the whole 2 years. They should be from at least 3 different sources. If you do not have enough items in your joint names, you may also provide items addressed to each of you individually if they show the same address for both of you.
For example - Four items of correspondence in joint names to the same address and two items addressed to each partner at the address. In total eight items would need to be submitted.
If you and your partner have no bills or correspondence in joint names, you will need to submit twelve items (six each) of correspondence, evidencing that you reside together at the same address.

Examples of acceptable items of correspondence
• Letters or other documents from government departments or agencies, for example HM Revenue and Customs, Department for Work and Pensions, DVLA, TV Licensing.
• Letters or other documents from your GP, a hospital or other local health service about medical treatments, appointments, home visits or other medical matters
• Bank statements/letters
• Building society savings books/letters
• Council tax bills or statements
• Electricity and/or gas bills or statements
• Water rates bills or statements
• Mortgage statements/agreement
• Tenancy agreement(s)
• Telephone bills or statements
_


A few photos, no more than 15 should be included but as already stated, text messages don't prove that you live together. Your documentation needs to be from official sources. Wedding invitations won't count.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

dinosaur_alley said:


> Considering his partner is on a Tier 2 visa, I'm sure she can meet the financial requirements!


Just thought I would throw it in because you never know........


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

How about this as a six pieces of evidence for her. 

-GP Letter registered at this address 2 years ago.
-Tenancy contract (from my brother) both our names 2 years ago. 
-Tenancy agreement in both our names at a different address 15 months ago spanning 6 months (we kept a room here, moved somewhere else, hated the place so moved back here).
-Bank statements 6 months ago
-Tax man letter 6 months ago
-a second bank statement or credit card from this month.

That's three different sources and spanning 2 years. I know its a bit odd that we moved somewhere else but kept our room here and came back, but that is what life is like. SUrely they understand that you don't plot your every move in how it would look to a visa panel?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Credit card statements aren't considered strong evidence. You have a huge gap with no evidence. Things need to be somewhat evenly spaced so 1 piece of evidence every 4 - 5 months.


----------



## MPRJC1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Crawford said:


> We can only offer our opinions based on the information we have.
> 
> You can only provide what documentation you have, write really good introductory letters regarding your circumstances and relationship and see what happens.
> 
> ...


What would make a introductory letter good? I've nor heard much about this aspect.

With regards to my business, I am hopeful that I can show that I meet the requirement, but it is another risk.

Is there any risk to her current visa if we are turned down?


----------



## wongong1902 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Short of one week.*

Sorry to hijack this post - but am keen to find out how the other applicant failed the visa because of the 1 week? As in, must the couple be living together each day for the entire 2 years? I'm asking because I recall a similar cohabitation requirement for spouse visa.

Is there a trail I could follow? Thank you!




nyclon said:


> Who happens to be your brother. Even if he wasn't, they are looking for official documentation not personal declarations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## momoko (May 14, 2016)

wongong1902 said:


> Sorry to hijack this post - but am keen to find out how the other applicant failed the visa because of the 1 week? As in, must the couple be living together each day for the entire 2 years? I'm asking because I recall a similar cohabitation requirement for spouse visa.
> 
> Is there a trail I could follow? Thank you!


From what I understand - for unmarried partner, you need evidence of cohabitation every 4-5 months covering the entire 2 years, so if your first piece of evidence is from 24 May 2014, the last piece of evidence should be on or right after 24 May 2016, one week short means the last piece of evidence was 17 May 2016 ish so not covering the entire two years.

For married partner visa, they can be more flexible on the cohabitation requirement since not all couples live together (due to various religious, cultural, personal reasons) for more than two years before marriage. If you have some bills to show some period of cohabitation - great, if not, just show other evidence of genuine relationship and how you kept in touch.


----------



## momoko (May 14, 2016)

MPRJC1 said:


> What would make a introductory letter good? I've nor heard much about this aspect.
> 
> With regards to my business, I am hopeful that I can show that I meet the requirement, but it is another risk.
> 
> Is there any risk to her current visa if we are turned down?


As someone mentioned above, since your partner is on Tier 2, she must be working in the UK? Her income counts towards financial requirement as well.

No risk to her current visa. I am in similar situation, Tier 2 switching to FLRM.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,
Just curious as to how you got on! Sounds like me this time last year, we were proper scraping for evidence! Think about anything you can get to provide she lived at the address...anything at all for every 4-5 months will do it. My partner and I, I feel, had loose evidence but we got approved in 3 days! Do write an intro letter. My sister wrote a letter saying I had moved out and was living with my partner and my partners flatmate wrote a letter saying I had moved in (as we didnt have an official lease)...goodluck!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gigisweden said:


> Hi, Just curious as to how you got on! Sounds like me this time last year, we were proper scraping for evidence! Think about anything you can get to provide she lived at the address...anything at all for every 4-5 months will do it. My partner and I, I feel, had loose evidence but we got approved in 3 days! Do write an intro letter. My sister wrote a letter saying I had moved out and was living with my partner and my partners flatmate wrote a letter saying I had moved in (as we didnt have an official lease)...goodluck!


If you click on the poster's name you will get a link to all their posts. I believe they have decided to take a different direction. 

Just a note of caution. Times have changed and with the aim to cut down immigration, they really seem to expect rock solid evidence.


----------

